# Name ideas for AC Wii



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2007)

What do you think the name of Animal Crossing for the Wii should be?


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 23, 2007)

AC:Wii

AC:WW was such a lame name, let's not make the Wii version the same.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AC:Wii
> 
> AC:WW was such a lame name, let's not make the Wii version the same.


 You want it to be called Animal Crossing Wii? :0

That's not very creative


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 23, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Better than AC: Wild World.

<.<


----------



## Grawr (Apr 23, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't think "Wild World" was too bad of a name...

But I can't think of anything better for the Wii name than "AC: Wii", so...


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 25, 2007)

Animal Crossing : Wii world     

no, just kidding, but i find AC:Wii doesnt sound so bad


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2007)

Well back before ACWW was the name of ACWW, people said the same about Animal Crossing: DS for the name =o


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats true Storm, so i guess nintendo will give us a name that we'll all be pleased with in the end... maybe


----------



## Micah (Apr 26, 2007)

I just like AC Wii.


----------



## Tyler (May 8, 2007)

Animal Crossing Wii World

You guys can't decide.... I'll decide for you.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## big (May 8, 2007)

Wii are Animal Crossing!

good,no?


----------



## Liquefy (May 24, 2007)

Animal Crossing: Creature Comfort
Animal Crossing: Critter Kinship
Animal Crossing: Life of Liberty
Animal Crossing: Super Society


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2007)

I actually wondered if it could be called Animal Crossing Ahead (like AXA), which works... that would be weird for AXA.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 24, 2007)

Animal Crossing: Animalia.   
^_^


----------

